# Dis/VMK/Toontown Names



## GoofyWaterCoaster

For all of you VMK Refugees that are starting Toontown, here is a thread for you. Introduce yourself by posting your VMK and Toontown names.

Note: To find anyone's title on Toontown, press Ctrl+F and type either their VMK or Dis Title

Dis/VMK/Toontown

angelcake170/Cheer_Girlie/Princess Poppy
bevgray/Tinkerblue/Tinkerblue Whiskerpurr
Candlz/PartyLite/Captain Scooter DynoCrash
CutieEm/CutieEm/Cranky Flippertoes 
Dis Unknown/Kingz/ChimcharFan
Dis Unknown/Kingm/Pikachu
GoofyWaterCoaster/GoofyWaterCoaster/Captain Goopy Zooblesnooker
ihavewaycutecats/ihavewaycutecats/ihavewaycutecats
Kasiks/Hakihea/Rainbow Hulatoon
LafChill/LafChill/Little Snappy Petalmuffin
Majigoria/Majigoria/Majigoria
marypops!/wdwlover/Cool Chunky Bagelscooter
mikeyandscoobyx2/The_Mike/Pancakes Mike
MissVMK678:0)/PrettyBlondeOrange/MissFlapjack
momtimesone/momtimesone/sleepyone
orangemagicalsnow/orangemagicalsnow/orangeprincesspumpkin 
Raccyn/Raccyn/Little Twinklesticks (main character)
Renpener/Renpener/Fat Nutty Hulastink
ShadowKittyKat/Shadow.Cat/Tornado
SharkMeal/YellowStrangeShark/Super Flapjack Bananapretzel
Stephieann/Stephieann/princess scooter pickleberryMajigoria


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Reserved


----------



## MissVMK678:0)

MissVMK678:0)/PrettyBlondeOrange/MissFlapjack


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Reserved for more names 2


----------



## Kasiks

Not playing that anymore since a long time


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Reserved


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Reserved more


----------



## marypops!

I was wdwlover on VMK, and I am Cool Chunky Bagelscooter on Toontown.


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

Pancakes Mike on toontown.


Find my thread in the community boards! It's a thread to start a group on toontown.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

ihavewaycutecats/ihavewaycutecats/ihavewaycutecats


----------



## Renpener

Renpener/Renpener/Fat Nutty Hulastink


You gotta love the random name generator on Toontown  

I'm 110 laff, btw


----------



## bevgray

bevgray/Tinkerblue/Tinkerblue Whiskerpurr


----------



## CutieEm

CutieEm ~~~ CutieEm ~~~ Cranky Flippertoes 



			
				 Renpener said:
			
		

> Gotta love the random generator!



I second that movement!


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

ShadowKittyKat - Shadow.Cat - Tornado


----------



## angelcake170

angelcake170/Cheer_Girlie/ Princess Poppy

Don't ask me.


----------



## SharkMeal

SharkMeal - YellowStrangeShark - Super Flapjack Bananapretzel 

LOL. Randomest random word generator word randomly chosen out of randomness. 

I don't go on that much though, and I'm not a member.


----------



## Candlz

Candlz/PartyLite/Captain Scooter DynoCrash

He is my sons character that i play mostly...


----------



## SnowyW

Both of my boys are on Toontown.

Kingz is ChimcharFan -  a blue dog
Kingm is Pikachu - a red dog


----------



## Raccyn

Raccyn/Raccyn/Little Twinklesticks (main character)/Taffy Whiskerpounce

Hi Bev!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

eh..

My toontown account expired.

I don't know if i'll keep playing. long story.


----------



## momtimesone

Momtimes one was my vmk name and is my Dis name. 
My toons name is sleepyone on TT with 131 laffs


----------



## Stephieann

i was stephann on vmk i am princess scooter pickleberry on toontown


----------



## Majigoria

Majigoria for all 3!
I kept it simple.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Majigoria said:


> Majigoria for all 3!
> I kept it simple.



I would have too, but it didn't accept GoofyWaterCoaster because of "Goofy"


----------



## orangemagicalsnow

orangemagicalsnow/orangemagicalsnow/orangeprincesspumpkin


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Updated, and please post if I forgot you!


----------



## LafChill

LafChill/LafChill/Little Snappy Petalmuffin


----------



## JimbobJimbo

JimbobJimbo/Just_Jim/Justjim


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

I'm back! I got it again and will be playing in my spare time!


----------



## idieh

vmk.....superdiskid

tt...princess bubbles banana noodle
.....colonel max doggenklunk
.....master bumpy rhinogrooven


8 days to the world!!!!!


----------



## Mcat

vmk Mcat

tt Princess pearl petalmonkey


----------



## mir4mad

My DD's VMK title is princessmadiro . She plays toontown and would like some VMK friends to play with. Her toontown name is Princess Fluffy Featherpop. She is on right now. She is usually on server Nutty Summit but she is willing to go anywhere. Her free time is mostly in the evening. The new speed chat plus makes it more fun to play now.


----------



## TreesyB

I play with my son (so it could be me or him on):

Dippy Raven Bumblehopper (grey rabbit)-106 LP

Miss Nutmeg (black cat)- 17 LP (I need to build her up!)

I'd love to make some real friends.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Toontownn - lil 

I am a purplyy pink cat with laff likee 65 or something :S


----------



## dawminatrix

Z.Z. Kookybee - 45? laff points - purple bunny wearing white


----------



## savannabananna627

Savannabananna627/redyosho/ Miss bananaflip, Roxy Bananaflip

( i really miss mk!!! )


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

its been so long since ive been on vmk that i dont remember my name but on toontown im known as princess lilly featherpop!!!!!!


----------



## mir4mad

Princess Fluffy Featherpop is on right now on the Loonyville server. She has 66  laff points. She'll probably be on most of the day. She's working on getting trap gags. She's only one frame away. She is a beige cat wearing blue and yellow top and skirt. She would welcome anyone wanting to play with her.


----------



## Emzie

DIS - Emzie
VMK - Emzie
Toontown - Bubbles


----------



## OffToTheMouseHouse

ImaQuarterhorse / Pony Girl 

Yes, I do have horses.

I have a dog that's maxed, but I haven't played him in a year or so.


----------



## VMKforever

my VMK username was CuteShareBear!! I MISS VMK </3


----------



## VMKforever

ditto


----------



## Xela424

Xela424/AlphaCoolAlex/Chunky & Ozzie Biggenburger


----------



## RaniNTink

Toontown is a very fun game, however I am not on it much.  

RaniNTink/VMK unknown/Princess Dottie


----------



## Kasiks

Now, I am playing TT as Sheriff von Hulaboing (still a royal blue mouse)


----------



## Qmaz246

I figured with the reopening of VMK and ToonTown from independent sources, that this thread would still be applicable. 

VMK: Cygnus


----------

